# Tia and Taj need a new loving home :(



## pearl_black (Apr 5, 2011)

HELP!

Our Cats need a new loving home, very much to our heart ache.

Due to my job we are emigrating to Abu Dhabi, and the decision to re-home our very much loved cats has been a very very hard one.

Taj and Tia, both 2 years old in May, they don't have pedigree papers. Both neutered or spayed and vaccinated up to date. They are both indoor cats, although we have let Taj into the garden with us. Tia is a little more wary of the outdoors.
As they are so close they are to be rehomed together, seperating them would cause much stress to both of them, very much Tia as she loves Taj very much. They have not had contact with other cats before.

Taj (male) is a Bengal and Tia (Female) is a Bengal/Abyssinian cross. They have both been together since they were 14 weeks old, so they see each other as brother and sister.

Taj is the most friendly male cat we have ever owned, He loves human company, loves to play endlessly both with you and with Tia, he is also a big baby and loves cuddles. He demands attention as soon as you come through the door and is a very loyal cat.
Tia is very much her own. She will approach you if she wants, but she doesn't like to be approached, she does how ever really love fuss on the carpet at her level or on the bed. Every night she comes onto the sofa and will happily sleep on your lap whilst having some cuddles. Both are very loving that way

Their personalities maybe so different but together they are lovely. Both very much have Bengal personalities. We really do want them to have a nice home to go to and we worry what may come of them if we don't have a home for them by the time we have to leave, we hate to even think of it. As any of you fellow cat lovers will understand, you would hate your cat going anywhere that they wouldn't be equally as loved.

We sugest that you have experience of bengals and their behavior, they are very clever cats and require certain care. Taj can open doors (we change our handles to knobs), Tia opens draws. This is part of their very inquisitive nature. If they are left to become board with nothing to focus their minds, they can become destructive. They love cardboard boxes and cat climbing frames.
Watching them is very entertaining.

We are in Telford, West Midlands, TF7 5UB, you can email me on [email protected]

Thanks everyone.

Taj



















Tia



















A Mixture of Taj and Tia




























Taj Playing on the Ironing board



















Somwhere new to sleep!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh my they are both stunning looking cats.I am sure they will find a suitable loving home in no time xx

Angie x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

just out of interest have you tried the welfare of a bengal breed club they may be able to help you get the right home for them. good luck


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

we are a group of Volunteers that work closely with rescues all over the UK to help with various things such as Fostering,home checking,re homing and Transport. We also help people that need to re home their beloved pets for whatever reason, to find a suitable rescue placement with the acknowledge of their breed, to help prevent them from getting into the wrong hands.If you would like our help in finding your cats a rescue placement feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

they are beautiful!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg, they are absolutely stunning, if only i could, you must be heartbroken, cant any of your family/friends help so you dont lose them totally


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are stunning cats and I hope they find their perfect forever home


----------



## pearl_black (Apr 5, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Omg, they are absolutely stunning, if only i could, you must be heartbroken, cant any of your family/friends help so you dont lose them totally


Unfortunatly all options have been exhausted... But thankyou they are gorgeous


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Can they not go to Abu Dhabi with you on a Pet Passport?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

pearl_black said:


> Unfortunatly all options have been exhausted... But thankyou they are gorgeous


My heart goes out to you, i lived in spain/portugal/madeira for 6 years but my parents had my darling suki and that was bad enough, bugg:er used to turn her back and ignore me when i came home. Keeping fingers crossed for you x.


----------



## pearl_black (Apr 5, 2011)

BSH said:


> Can they not go to Abu Dhabi with you on a Pet Passport?


Unfortunatly not because the newly built company leased appartment stipulates no animals. They arnt pet people in the middle east....


----------



## pearl_black (Apr 5, 2011)

welshjet said:


> My heart goes out to you, i lived in spain/portugal/madeira for 6 years but my parents had my darling suki and that was bad enough, bugg:er used to turn her back and ignore me when i came home. Keeping fingers crossed for you x.


Thankyou very much!  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful looking kitties, i do hope you find them both a loving home together._


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

its never easy having to re home a beloved pet and I know you probaly think a rescue isn't suitable for your babies thinking they will stay weeks on end in a cage, but that is very unlikely as pedgiree cats do most of the time go off to a new home pretty quickly once the cat has been spade, fully Vacs etc if that is what needs doing. At least if you use a rescue you will know that your cats will go to a home that has been home checked by the rescue to make sure it is suitable, and if for any reason your cats couldn't stay in the home in the future then both cats would be returned to the rescue, so you could be sure that they would never be sold on or get into the wrong hands or home.


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi there

Can you update us on whether you are still looking to re-home please?

Thanks
~X~


----------



## Fuzzy_moo (Mar 9, 2011)

Catlover2 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can you update us on whether you are still looking to re-home please?
> 
> ...


Yes are you still looking to rehome them?


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i wish i could have them they are gorgeous. ive been adopted by a tabby girl though and i think i have my hand full with 2 dogs and a cat lol i hope they find somewhere soon. please keep us posted, good luck.


----------



## pearl_black (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry for the slow update, as you can imagine, getting everything ready to leave the country has taken all of my time! I think we are just about ready now.

Taj and Tia have found a lovely home to which we are very happy with.

Thanks all


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

nice to hear of a happy ending


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful cats, i would love to give them a home but i cant for two reasons:
1. i do not know if my cat would react well to new cats
2. i live nowhere near you.


----------

